# Red Bull Boxcar Race



## K3nt (Aug 28, 2012)

Don't know if this qualifies as a real sport but there was this really fun event in Helsinki on the weekend so I thought I'd show you a few shots.  At least there was some seriously demented vehicles rolling down the hill, some had more success than others. ;D

Flaming Slippers



Red Bull Boxcar Race - August 26th, 2012 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

World's Fastest Barbecue (Race Winner)



Red Bull Boxcar Race - Winner! Grillaillaan! - August 26th, 2012 by K3ntFIN, on Flickr

A lot more can be found in this Events and Shows Flickr group:
http://www.flickr.com/groups/[email protected]/

Have phun!


----------



## mws (Aug 28, 2012)

Red Bull stuff is always great to shoot. Flug Tag and Crashed Ice were here recently.


----------

